# Went For A Punt On A Christopher Ward C3 Malvern Chronograph



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

So I noticed that they were offering the alligator strap (100 pound upgrade) for free on some models. I went for the

C3 Malvern Chronograph in silver. I also found a 20 percent off code (MAN20) so the total price came to 138 pounds with delivery. Having looked abou 1 month ago - the price was 165 + 100 = 265 for the same watch - about 1/2 price. Its quartz, but looks sophisticated. I am looking forward to delivery in around 4 - 5 days.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Good choice and good price! I have had several CW watches, never a C3 though, but they have all been good value and nice to own. Amongst other owners the C3 seems to be a favourite. Enjoy when it arrives


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

They state that the alligator strap is worth 100 pounds - is it a really nice strap !


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Odo said:


> Good choice and good price! I have had several CW watches, never a C3 though, but they have all been good value and nice to own. Amongst other owners the C3 seems to be a favourite. Enjoy when it arrives


Likewise! - I had the diver version of your watch (C4?) - As with most of the CW range it was well made & great vfm but for a 'major flipper' like me didn't hang around too long! - Post some pics when you have yours ... Paul


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

They say, their alligator straps are the best in the world. Anyone care to comment on that


----------



## bydandie (Jan 18, 2010)

kc104 said:


> They say, their alligator straps are the best in the world. Anyone care to comment on that


They also say their watches are a match for Breitling! :lol:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Reveived My CW this morning - pics to follow.

Here is my review.

Before I begin I think it is important to note that this watch cost me 132 pounds (with discount voucher).

(1) Presentation box - What can I say, it is the best I own. I have boxes from longines and Tag an they are not as nice as this. I have a signed (not digital) letter from Chris himself (or at least that is what is says) telling me about the 60:60 guarantee. This states that I have 60 days to return the watch if I don't like it an a 60 month guarantee (5yr) on the movement. Give me another company that does that huh.

(2) The strap - at the moment they are giving 100 pound free alligator upgrade which I got. With a butterfly clasp. Feels and looks very nice. High quality.

(3) Watch Case - Stainless steel, thicker than you think from the pic - nice chrono buttons and a screw down crown.

(4) Dial - Big face on this one - I have the cream version. I like the date window - with silver round it - nice touch. Numbers are clear and hands are large with lume. BIIIG NO NO for me though is the seconds hand. I did not realise this when looking on the net but the seconds hand is actually the third dial (top right). The big seconds hand you can see is used for the chrono, so when not in use sits at the 12.00 position. I hate it when companies do that.

Movememnt - swiss quartz - we will see how good it is at keeping time.

Glass - sapphire - for under 150 pounds - wow (anti reflective too).

Overall looks - Now this is an interesting one. Some might argue but I think the black dial version might look a bit better than mine. Don't get me wrong - it looks nice but not quite as nice as I had hoped.

Once again we must consider price here. I think I could easily fool someone into believing that this was a 600 - 700 pound watch and a fool into thinking it was a 5000 pound watch. It is actually a 150 pound watch. It's not that I want everything for nothing, its more that during my time on this forum I have learned that you can spend little and get something that those that only know about rolex and tags think are expensive.

Finally - It feels good, looks good is cheap and has a 5 yr warranty, and the customer service has been superb. Will probably end up buying another one soon (maybe a diver) and would recommend to anyone.

Marks out of 10 =

8.5 - 9.0 (when factoring in price)

(my 10 being brietling chronomat evolution)

Pics to follow.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ok So here are the pics - due to bad lighting - and laziness, these pics are not very good and do not show this watch to be as good looking as it really is -










check the depth -


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Shame about the pics but I still like the watch quite a classic look imho - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

you'd have been better having the light in front of the watch rather than behind it


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

You're right - I may try again tomorrow


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

kc104 said:


> They say, their alligator straps are the best in the world. Anyone care to comment on that


NO they are not.

Funny thing is once off the animal (same for Crocodile & Cow) they aren't even watch proof, and forget seawater!!

I have a Panerai rated to 300m, but advised by them, and it should only be used if I change the strap for a rubber one.

What's the point of a water-proof watch if you can't use it as is?

Anyway back to the point the 'best' leather straps in the world are either shark or stingray, and are actually waterproof


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't tell me it's really good,I'm trying to convince myself I don't need one & not doing very well.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Oh dear canon man. I would say this - The 100 pound free strap is probably an exaggeration (in that it is worth that) but I was considering this watch about 1-2 months ago, not knowing that they held sales like this and was prepared to spend the same money for the cow leather strap. I don't know how long this sale will last or when it will come back. Maybe others would like to comment - maybe they do this 2 - 3 times a year so its no biggy.

If your 'don't need one' referrers to this particular model - note - I used a MAN20 code to get a 20 percent discount and because of a delivery issue, they actually did not charge me delivery. Not sure if that code works anymore but if you can get this one for 140 ish pounds, when normal rrp is 265, well, all I will say is, I am very happy with it.

As stated, there is a pic somewhere on this forum of the same watch in the black dial. The cream dial on mine is quite similar to the silver bezel so does not stand out to much. This is why IMHO the black dial looks better. (but still overjoyed with mine).


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice one, I really do like these watches. I actually prefer your cream dial to the black one - just looks a bit classier to me. Code doesnâ€™t work now by the way, if it had one would probably be on its way to me now.


----------



## Fatlemon (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been considering one of these for a while, Think I will just have to order one. Hope the e-voucher still works.


----------

